# few pics of the kids at nite



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

just a few shots, !! 
we were bored! 
ther aint much to do in a town like ourz!!. haha ...

*-'92 B13*; SR almost stock [i/e/hi-flo cat/SOLID mounts]
[jdm gt-s frnt nose, like the city lights  ?]​
*-'99 Ek-9*; Ls swap/si tranny [i/e]


*-'00 Bb6*; H22a4 [fidanza flywheel , cai/e]
[type SH  cant for get the ATTS haha]​
*engine shots be up later


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

so in order from fastest to not-so-fastest, its"

prelude
civic
se-r?

all 3 look great


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

all very well done cars.

what fogs does the se-r have?  im a fan, get some day shots.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

SE-R's are faster than Civic's aren't they?


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

-hey Pete.. i hav the GTS projector fogs. i gues i can get sum day shots if it doesnt rain thiss weak. 
-mines' slow!. i dont kno about all SE-Rs but this Civic has the b18 motor. and yea the 'Ludes the qickest.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

here u go pete ,later i ll get the clear'er pics aiite.


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

awe thats sad looks like your "kid" hangs out with the "special" group... j/k all of em look good


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Very nice cars... We should start a Kansas B-Chassis club... That would be sweet.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

StevenLK said:


> here u go pete ,later i ll get the clear'er pics aiite.


very sexy, and thats the fore fog bumper correct?


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

pimpride said:


> Very nice cars... We should start a Kansas B-Chassis club... That would be sweet.


haha that would be a cool idea...


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

-damn been busy havent hit up NF for a bit.. 
-that would be kool  haha [B-Chassis ks thing] 

-and its the 2fog gts bumper...

-sorry cant get any better day shots.we are busy with college till the sun goes down ... lol 










closest pik to day shot i got, lol we dint knotice but after we took the pik 
it looks like a ad or sumthing for Auto Zone LOL


























i think this pix here is cool. but could hav been better 
EVERyone rollin 2.0 or + ... heh, 


























^red top








^damn hid'z!









*BB6*-typeSH-h22a4
*BB4*-jdm h22 powerplant
*S13*-sr20deT redtop transplant
*Subaru*-EJ20DET
*MR2*-Gen2 JDM 3SGTE
*B13*- sr20DE hi-port , n/a


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

who's taking the pictures?


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

AznBoiBryant said:


> who's taking the pictures?


lol y? something wrong with them? a few are from a friend of mine with the black Lude , we are just all standing there chilling and talking ... we all know each other we're all good friends. haha _Emporia_ is a small town. 
i just showd a few pix , all the pix are here


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

hahaha naw I don't have a problem with them. It's just that when I go out crusing with my friends no one is free to take some pictures being that everyone is driving hahahah!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

nice clean cars

you all deserve some respect for keeping it sleek and clean


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> nice clean cars
> 
> you all deserve some respect for keeping it sleek and clean



thanks. im sure were are all proud owners. but my kars isnt all that great. but im working on restoration hahah :thumbup:


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

StevenLK said:


> thanks. im sure were are all proud owners. but my kars isnt all that great. but im working on restoration hahah :thumbup:


Are you serious? Lol I would kill for an SER! Actually I am happy with my GA16DE, for now, I can do big burnouts (well bigger than my friends civic).


----------

